
Dive into the details of iOS 11: Is Apple still detail-oriented? - waits
https://hackernoon.com/dive-into-the-details-of-ios-11-is-apple-still-detail-oriented-fe70af065a7d
======
allan_golds
Non-closable pop-up window.

